# ho bisogno (di)



## alexiss

Ciao a tutti, vorrei chiedervi conferma su un'espressione che uso spesso: ho bisogno
quando faccio riferimento ad una persona uso sempre il "di" (ho bisogno di te), mentre negli altri casi non lo uso: ho bisogno quel libro domani, ho bisogno un favore, ecc. Mi hanno fatto notare che è sbagliato omettere il "di", è vero? 

grazie


----------



## bubu7

Ciao, alexiss.

Sì, è sbagliato.


----------



## alexiss

che delusione! Spero almeno di non sbagliare più, ma sarà difficile perdere questo vizio...


----------



## SunDraw

Si può omettere un "che", da cui forse il tuo (ebbene sì errato) utilizzo "per estensione a orecchio" :
"Avrei bisogno tu facessi questo"  e così via.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Io da queste parti l'ho sentite tantissime volte. Lo trovo bruttissimo davvero.
A lavoro la mia capa mi diceva: "Fabio, fammi quello che ce l'ho bisogno al più presto!"
Argh... davvero brutto!


----------



## lenabrasil

non si può omettere la preposizione neanche prima di un verbo?

per esempio:
bisogno comprarmi una macchina nuova

Grazie!


----------



## MünchnerFax

No. 
_*Ho* bisogno *di *comprarmi una macchina nuova._


----------



## effeundici

lenabrasil said:


> non si può omettere la preposizione neanche prima di un verbo?
> 
> per esempio:
> bisogno comprarmi una macchina nuova
> 
> Grazie!


 
No

_Ho bisogno di comprarmi una macchina nuova_
_Bisogna che mi compri una macchina nuova_


----------



## gabrigabri

Una cosa altrettanto orribile:

Mi bisogna una macchina...


----------



## jazyk

Non ci vedo niente di orribile: http://www.treccani.it/Portale/elem...ati/Vocabolario_online/B/VIT_III_B_014536.xml


----------



## gabrigabri

Allora sarà gusto personale


----------



## MünchnerFax

Sì ma leggendo attentamente: 

_...*ormai raro* con costruzione personale, limitatamente alla 3a pers. sing. o plur., nel senso di occorrere, essere necessario: _mi bisognerebbero subito quei libri; se ti bisogna qualcosa, dimmelo_; ...

_In questa esatta accezione si usa, nell'italiano odierno, il verbo _servire_:
_ Mi servirebbero subito quei libri.
Se ti serve qualcosa, dimmelo._


----------



## jazyk

Lo so, ma orribile non mi sembra e non ci vedo niente di sbagliato quantunque sia raro.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Beh, certamente suona impolverato.  Possiamo parafrasare "raro" con "obsoleto".


----------



## furs

C'e' da dire che -- a Milano almeno -- si sente dire spesso ad esempio "ho bisogno un certificato" cioe' omettendo il "di". Roba da accapponare la pelle... quasi come (scusate l'OT)  "ci vediamo settimana prossima" (omettendo l'articolo)...


----------



## elitaliano

Ciao a tutti,

riferisco come _io_ uso la locuzione, giusto per vedere quanti la pensano come me:

*ho bisogno di qualcosa/qualcuno*: espressione da me usata quasi esclusivamente, salvo che debba utilizzare un registro formale (in una lettera commerciale non scriverei "ho bisogno che Lei mi invii una relazione" ma cambierei il verbo: _necessito, richiedo, ecc_.)

*bisognare (di) qualcosa/qualcuno*: mai utlizzato tale verbo in vita mia,  suona come arcaico alle mie orecchie

*abbisognare (di) qualcosa/qualcuno*: forse qualche volta l'ho usato, in occasioni formali, ma come sopra detto, preferisco _necessitare, richiedere, ecc._

Circa l'uso della preposizione *DI* con (ab)bisognare, confesso che sino ad oggi l'avrei considerato obbligatorio, mentre ora prendo atto che sarebbe corretto anche ometterla.


----------



## infinite sadness

Scusate ma io non sono d'accordo.
Per me "bisognare qualcosa" è errato, mentre "bisognare (o abbisognare) di qualcosa" è giusto, pur se arcaico e obsoleto.


----------



## uanez

fabiog_1981 said:


> Io da queste parti l'ho sentite tantissime volte. Lo trovo bruttissimo davvero.
> A lavoro la mia capa mi diceva: "Fabio, fammi quello che ce l'ho bisogno al più presto!"
> Argh... davvero brutto!



Orribile (per le mie orecchie) utilizzo lombardo, forse più dell'area milanese....
Fabio, fammi quella cosa che NE ho bisogno al più presto


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao a tutti, 

Elitaliano: la penso come te ma non sulla preposizione DI con abbisognare... che da quanto ne so io si omette solo quando abbisognare significa "essere necessario" non "avere bisogno"; leggiamo nel dizionario Sabatini-Colletti:


> Abbisognare
> 1 (aus. essere) Essere necessario a qlcu. o in una data situazione, in genere con il soggetto posposto: a Marco abbisognano le cure di un medico; in contesto noto l'arg. può essere sottinteso: abbisognano i tuoi consigli
> 
> 2 (aus. avere) Necessitare di qlco.: l'auto abbisogna di riparazioni
> 
> • sec. XIII


Volevo dire due cose: a quanto pare la preposizione “di” non deve mancare neanche con la forma “abbisognare”, nel suo secondo significato; poi, alla fine del secondo significato è scritto “sec. XIII” e infatti almeno dalle mie parti non si usa comunemente; personalmente pero’ lo sento spesso nelle chiese evangeliche che frequento regolarmente, perché il modo di predicare è molto influenzato da traduzioni un po’ arcaiche della Bibbia.

Ciao fabiog 1981, 
ti correggo due errori di battitura (o si tratta di uso regionale anche in questo caso??) visto che sul forum è d'obbligo la precisione  :



> Io da queste parti l'ho sentito tantissime volte. Lo trovo bruttissimo davvero.
> Al lavoro la mia capa mi diceva...


Pace e bene


----------



## infinite sadness

Allora perché avete detto che la frase "Marco bisogna di cure mediche" è sbaglata? A me pare giusta. Potrà essere arcaica, ma giusta.


----------



## giovannino

Ruminante said:


> poi, alla fine del secondo significato è scritto “sec. XIII” e infatti almeno dalle mie parti non si usa comunemente;


 
Ciao Ruminante,

volevo solo farti notare che "sec. XIII" non si riferisce al secondo significato ma alla prima attestazione del verbo "abbisognare". In realtà sarebbe utile se i dizionari fornissero la prima attestazione di ciascun significato.


----------



## ursu-lab

Direi di fare un riassunto basandoci sull'uso nel XXI secolo:

1) *avere *bisogno di qualcosa/di qualcuno/di _infinito_/che _congiuntivo_... -> forma *personale*: si coniunga il verbo "avere" in base al soggetto.

2) bisognare + _infinito_/che _congiuntivo _-> forma *impersonale*: significa "essere necessario...", "occorrere".

1) ha bisogno di soldi, ho bisogno di te; abbiamo bisogno di fare ginnastica; ecc.

2) bisogna (è necessario/occorre) che tu venga subito; bisogna pagare la bolletta; ecc.

E poi c'è il verbo abbisognare - che si usa ancora, anche se poco, ma non è così obsoleto come la forma personale del verbo bisognare -, che regge la preposizione "di". Ed è sinonimo esatto del verbo "necessitare (di)".

Paolo ha bisogno di buoni consigli = Paolo abbisogna/necessita di buoni consigli.


----------



## Ruminante

infinite sadness said:


> Allora perché avete detto che la frase "Marco bisogna di cure mediche" è sbagl*i*ata? A me pare giusta. Potrà essere arcaica, ma giusta.


Ciao Infinite, ho riletto tutto il thread cercando cosa è stato detto esattamente su bisognare usato in forma personale e in effetti sembra che la costruzione che a te suona bene sia solo ancora piu' arcaica di abbisognare sempre alla forma personale, ma non sbagliata - a differenza del quesito del thread, "ho bisogno un favore", che è stato giudicato da tutti completamente sbagliato .

Grazie a Giovannino per la segnalazione (ignoranza mia) 





> sec. XIII" non si riferisce al secondo significato ma alla prima attestazione del verbo "abbisognare".


 Allora se ho capito bene, entrambi i significati di abbisognare risalgono al XIII secolo...

Saluti


----------



## adeliaitalia

ursu-lab said:


> Direi di fare un riassunto basandoci sull'uso nel XXI secolo:
> 
> 1) *avere *bisogno di qualcosa/di qualcuno/di _infinito_/che _congiuntivo_... -> forma *personale*: si coniunga il verbo "avere" in base al soggetto.
> 
> 2) bisognare + _infinito_/che _congiuntivo _-> forma *impersonale*: significa "essere necessario...", "occorrere".
> 
> 1) ha bisogno di soldi, ho bisogno di te; abbiamo bisogno di fare ginnastica; ecc.
> 
> 2) bisogna (è necessario/occorre) che tu venga subito; bisogna pagare la bolletta; ecc.
> 
> E poi c'è il verbo abbisognare - che si usa ancora, anche se poco, ma non è così obsoleto come la forma personale del verbo bisognare -, che regge la preposizione "di". Ed è sinonimo esatto del verbo "necessitare (di)".
> 
> Paolo ha bisogno di buoni consigli = Paolo abbisogna/necessita di buoni consigli.



ciao a tutti,
como sarebbe questo bisogno impersonale nel passato o plurale ?
Grazie per il vostro aiuto.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Ciao.



adeliaitalia said:


> como sarebbe questo bisogno impersonale nel passato o plurale ?





> biṡognare v. intr. [der. di _bisogno_] (pres. _biṡógna_, _biṡógnano_ [rare le forme personali _io biṡógno_, ... _noi biṡogniamo_, ..., cong. _biṡogniamo_, _biṡogniate_, ecc.]; aus. _essere_). – Esser necessario, oppure utile, conveniente, opportuno: _bisogna mangiare per vivere_; _bisogna assolutamente finirla con questa storia_; _bisogna spicciarsi se vogliamo giungere in tempo_. È verbo di largo uso, spec. nella lingua parlata, e per lo più costruito impersonalmente; ormai raro con costruzione personale, limitatamente alla 3a pers. sing. o plur., nel senso di occorrere, essere necessario



biṡognare in Vocabolario - Treccani (mia sottolineatura)

Per quanto riguarda la coniugazione, il dizionario di WR offre la seguente:
Coniugazione di bisognare - WordReference.com

Altri dizionari recano anche la terza persona plurale e il tempo imperativo:
Coniugazione del verbo bisognare - Coniugare bisognare


----------



## adeliaitalia

Grazie


----------

